# Question about proxy



## wyman (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am a new user of freebsd. I am using it at school.

My coworker told me that while he update the website by using ftp/ssh to update the file from the web server, the PC in the intranet cannot update the website immediately.

I tried to access the website by using the PC in my home while that is not updated in the intranet, I can see the updatest website.

Is the problem about the setting of the freebsd proxy server?
If yes, how can I config the server as well?

I come from Hong Kong and my English isn't very well. If you don't understand what I am talking about in any sentences, please feel free to ask me.

Thank you


----------



## rhyous (Oct 28, 2009)

I am pretty sure that if you hit Ctrl + F5 it tells you browser to download the latest web page (and your browser somehow forwards that information in a packet so the proxy also re-gets the web page).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 28, 2009)

In Firefox you would use Shift + ReloadButton, which forces a TCP_CLIENT_REFRESH in Squid. This instructs the proxy to ignore the cache.


----------

